# What wood



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello All

What wood would one use to turn this (other than hazel)

Thanks

Al


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have used maple branches and cherry branches. Thing is it must be dry as he says. 

But the biggest key is you have to use the exact treadle lathe he is using or they won't turn out.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BernieW said:


> I have used maple branches and cherry branches. Thing is it must be dry as he says.
> 
> But the biggest key is you have to use the exact treadle lathe he is using or they won't turn out.:lol::lol::lol:


Just wondering, Bernie.

Why is that? Won't the modern electronic lathes run that slow?


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Bernie

I recently received a rikon lathe and am in the process of setting it up. Thought it would be a fun project but I don't want to purchase another lathe.

Am waiting to hear a answer to James' question.

Al


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Just joking guys. Yes your Rikon will be fine. I just thought I would throw it out that unless it was foot powered it wouldn't work.:lol: Pretty cool lathe though.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

" there is one born every minute"...must have been my turn......LOL


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry James. As my grandmother would say, "I couldn't resist plus the devil made me do it.":lol:


----------

